# Food Amount



## maddog936 (Apr 17, 2009)

My hedgehog is around 4-5 months old. When i got her i did not know how much fod to give her so i gave her about 5 peices of kitten food and she ate i and wanted more. So I gave her about 8 more peices and she ate them all up and wanted more. I didnt give her any more she she wouldnt eat way to much but it also could be that she didnt have enough. I now feed her about 15 peices 3 times a day. I would like to know how many peices of cat food i should feed her a day and how many times per day also. Thanx


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You should be giving her a full bowl of food, all day and night. That way she can eat as much as she wants, whenever she wants. Limiting food can be very harmful and could potentially begin to starve her, if she needs to eat more.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

LG is correct, you need to give her a bowl of food. 45 pieces of food is NOT enough.


----------



## GoodSmeagol (Dec 29, 2008)

I do not imagine my girl eats more then about 45 pieces of the kibble.
But that is per night, I suppose you are referring to a week... in which case I would agree.
I am doing to toss her food bowl on a scale right now, and measure in grams how much she eats, I am curious now.
My food bowl is probably about 3oz, and I fill it to the top daily, she eats probably 70-80 percent of that a night.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

My hedgehog is only 270 grams, and he eats a good 50-60 kibble a night. A larger hedgie can easily need to eat more than that.


----------



## lalaith (Sep 1, 2008)

Most hedgies can be trusted to free-feed with no problems. Just fill up a bowl with good healthy foods and a few treats here and there. If you are really concerned about overfeeding, pick up a nice sensitive digital scale and track her weight... if she really starts putting on the pounds and is getting fat pockets in her armpits and having trouble rolling in a ball... well then it's time to go on a diet. But until then, (and usually that doesn't happen) she should be fine eating her fill each night and having some left to snack on during the day


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Unless directed otherwise by a vet who has seen your hedgie and identified a medical reason for restricting food, you can go ahead a free feed your hedgie. Go ahead and fill the bowl and let her eat however much she wants to and whenever she wants to. Of course, she might eat more than expected the first few days you do this because she's not used to this new arrangement... but don't panic. It should sort itself out over time.


----------

